#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  MAKRO και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μηχανικοί

## DirectionLess

Καλημέρα παιδιά,

   Έχει τύχει κανείς από εσάς να έχει εκδόσει κάρτα MAKRO ; Έχω την εντύπωση ότι υπάρχει η δυνατότητα (λόγω έναρξης επιτηδεύματος στην Εφορία και κατά συνέπεια διατήρησης χώρου εργασίας), απλά θέλω να σιγουρευτώ.

----------


## kosmel

Μια χαρά μπορείς να βγάλεις, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι επαγγελματίες..
Εγώ έχω.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:

----------

DirectionLess

----------


## Evan

τι είναι αυτό;

----------


## kosmel

Είναι κάρτα για να μπορείς να ψωνίσεις από το MAKRO. u know makro??? :Confused:

----------


## DirectionLess

> τι είναι αυτό;


Nτροπή σου μαν ... Δεν έχεις ακουστά τον ναό της εξοικονόμησης ;! Σούπερ μάρκετ (τύπου Καρφούρ όμως, έχει και ειδικό σέξιον με ηλεκτρονικά δηλαδή) για ελ. επαγγελματίες και εμπόρους. Τιμαί λογικαί (και εξεφτελιστικαί μερικές φορές), ποσότηται μεγάλαι (έως και τεράστιαι).

----------


## Xάρης

Και εγώ έχω αλλά οι τιμές του στα ηλεκτρονικά δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες.
Ακόμα και σε προϊόντα γνωστών εταιρειών δεν είναι πάντα φθηνότερο από το carrefour.
Εκεί που αξίζει είναι σ' όσους αγοράζουν μεγάλες συσκευασίες.

----------


## spiderman

Επίσης έχω, αλλά ότι έχω ψωνίσει σε ηλεκτρονικό μου βγήκε πατάτα. Γενικά δεν με πάει αυτό το μαγαζί για αυτό το αποφεύγω παρά τις καλές τιμές του.

----------


## Evan

> Nτροπή σου μαν ... Δεν έχεις ακουστά τον ναό της εξοικονόμησης ;! Σούπερ μάρκετ (τύπου Καρφούρ όμως, έχει και ειδικό σέξιον με ηλεκτρονικά δηλαδή) για ελ. επαγγελματίες και εμπόρους. Τιμαί λογικαί (και εξεφτελιστικαί μερικές φορές), ποσότηται μεγάλαι (έως και τεράστιαι).


 :Αναστατωμένος:  :Αναστατωμένος:  :Αναστατωμένος:

----------


## DirectionLess

Παιδιά, σε όποιον δεν του πάει, μπορεί να μοιράσει τις κάρτες σε εμένα, του υπόσχομαι να τις αξιοποιήσω.

----------


## avgoust

Oσοι ενδιαφέρεστε θα πρέπει να έχετε μαζί σας για να σας γράψουν :

1. Ταυτότητα
2. ΔΑΠΥ δική σας ή τιμολόγιο με το οποίο έχετε κάνει κάποια αγορά. (2 μηνών το πολύ).

Η κάρτα μέλους δεν εκδίδεται αμέσως , αλλά σας δίνουν ένα έντυπο με το οποίο μπορείτε να κάνετε κανονικά τις αγορές σας.

Εχει και χαρτί φ/α και plotter σε καλές τιμές.

----------


## Evan

δηλ μπορούμε να πάρουμε και τρόφιμα κλπ;

----------


## cv01302

Τα πάντα μπορείς να πάρεις, το θέμα είναι ότι σε τρόφιμα δεν μπορείς να κόψεις τιμολόγιο (μπορείς βασικά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να θελήσεις να το γράψεις στα βιβλία σου :P). Όντως τα ηλεκτρονικά που πουλάει δεν είναι ό,τι καλύτερο

----------


## leo

Πράγματι από Ηλεκτρονικά είδη, δεν θα το συνιστούσα....... 
Αλλά από γραφική ύλη και άλλα είδη γραφείου, πιστεύω πως αξίζει.....

----------


## spiderman

DirectionLess μήπως είσαι μέτοχος ή δουλεύεις στο ΜΑΚRΟ?

----------


## DirectionLess

Όχι, μήπως είσαι εσύ που έχεις ήδη κάρτα (σε αντίθεση με εμένα που άνοιξα το θέμα) ; 
Και για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι. Επειδή πλένω, σφουγγαρίζω, σιδερώνω, καθαρίζω, μαγειρεύω, ξεσκατώνω μόνος μου (δεν με βοηθάει κανείς, ούτε στις δουλειές αλλά ούτε και στα οικονομικά μου), προσπαθώ να την ψάχνω τη δουλειά και να μην σκορπάω τα λεφτά δεξιά και αριστερά, αν δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος (αναφέρομαι στα καθημερινά ψώνια κυρίως).

----------


## Evan

> Όχι, μήπως είσαι εσύ που έχεις ήδη κάρτα (σε αντίθεση με εμένα που άνοιξα το θέμα) ; 
> Και για να σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι. Επειδή πλένω, σφουγγαρίζω, σιδερώνω, καθαρίζω, μαγειρεύω, ξεσκατώνω μόνος μου (δεν με βοηθάει κανείς, ούτε στις δουλειές αλλά ούτε και στα οικονομικά μου), προσπαθώ να την ψάχνω τη δουλειά και να μην σκορπάω τα λεφτά δεξιά και αριστερά, αν δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερος λόγος (αναφέρομαι στα καθημερινά ψώνια κυρίως).


δε μου λες επειδή όλα αυτά που κάνεις εσύ τα κάνω και εγώ συμφέρει να αντικαταστήσω τα άλλα σουπερ μάρκετ με αυτό δηλ τρόφιμα πάνες κλπ;  για τα καθημερινά δηλ

----------


## cv01302

Το ΜΑΚΡΟ (θυγατρική της ευρωπαϊκής METRO) έχει συνήθως bulk ποσότητες σε τέτοια είδη. Θέλεις να πάρεις ένα καθαριστικό? Το πιο πιθανό είναι να πάρεις το πακέτο των τριών (αναλογικά παίζει να σου έρθει πιο φθηνά), όχι όμως ότι δεν μπορείς να βρεις και ατομικές συσκευασίες σε αρκετά είδη, όπως σε τρόφιμα. Επίσης, καμμιά φορά βάζει ωραία είδη ένδυσης.
Το πιο καλό είναι να μπαίνετε σε κάθε υπερκατάστημα και να βλέπετε ποιες είναι οι προσφορές και σε ποια είδη για κάθε εβδομάδα/ημέρα (για μάκρο θέλει login με τον αριθμό της κάρτας). Και η κάρτα carrefour (καμμιά φορά έκπτωση μέχρι και 20% σε συγκεκριμένα είδη) με έχει βολέψει ουκ ολίγες φορές. Οι καιροί είναι δύσκολοι..

----------


## DirectionLess

Evan, πήγα χθες για να κάνω εγγραφή. Στα απορρυπαντικά συγκεκριμένα και σε πολλά άλλα είδη καθημερινής χρήσης, υπάρχουν πολλά είδη σε μεμονωμένη συσκευασία. Υφίσταται δηλαδή αυτό που λέτε (π.χ. συσκευασίες coca cola μόνο σε 6άδα / περίπου 0,20Ε λιγότερα από τα σούπερ μάρκετ) αλλά υπάρχουν και πολλά είδη μόνα τους.

Εdit : Αυτό με την coca cola, εννοείται για τεμάχιο 1, έτσι ; (όχι για όλη την 6άδα !)

----------

Evan

----------


## Theo

παρατήρηση.

Αξίζει.

Έχω αλλά ποτέ δεν βόλευε λόγω περιοχής που μένω.

Το ότι τα αγοράζεις από επιχείρηση γα επαγγελματίες δε σημαίνει ότι τα περνάς και στα έξοδα. Μόνο τα επαγγελματικά περνάνε εκεί.

----------


## howard_roark

στα προιοντα που εχω παρει εγω απο μακρο, βρηκα οτι παιζει πολυ η γνωστη σχεση μεταξυ τιμης και ποιοτητας. οσο πιο χαμηλο ειναι το πρωτο, τοσο χαμηλο ειναι και το δευτερο. δεν πολυβολευει και απο γεωγραφια, οποτε....

----------


## mred-akias

Καλά αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, αν άνοιγαν τις πόρτες τους στους φοιτητές θα είχαν θησαυρίσει...σχεδόν όλα όσα χρειάστηκα στο φοιτητικό σπίτι αγοράστηκαν από MAKΡΟ (κάρτα του πατρός) και ΙΚΕΑ. :Κλείσιμο ματιού με νόημα: 
Στα προϊόντα που αγόρασα εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα αλλά μιλάμε για τηγάνια και άλλα τέτοια περίεργα που χρησιμοποιούνται 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## koulosb

> Καλά αυτοί οι άνθρωποι, αν άνοιγαν τις πόρτες τους στους φοιτητές θα είχαν θησαυρίσει...σχεδόν όλα όσα χρειάστηκα στο φοιτητικό σπίτι αγοράστηκαν από MAKΡΟ (κάρτα του πατρός) και ΙΚΕΑ.
> Στα προϊόντα που αγόρασα εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα αλλά μιλάμε για τηγάνια και άλλα τέτοια περίεργα που χρησιμοποιούνται 1-2 φορές την εβδομάδα.


Στο ΜΑΚΡΟ της Πατρας οταν ημουν φοιτητης μπαιναμε με το πασο της σχολης και περναμε οτι θελαμε. Απλα δε κοβαμε τιμολογιο.

----------


## nicolas

Δεν κερδίζεις δηλαδή τίποτα τελικά...Και εγώ πήγα μία φορά στην Πάτρα και δεν κατάλαβα γιατί τόσος ντόρος με το ΜΑΚΡΟ. Εάν δεν έχεις ξενοδοχείο, εστιατόριο, καφετέρια τι νόημα έχει ?

----------


## DirectionLess

Εγώ που ξαναπήγα πρόσφατα, είδα διαφορά. Βέβαια, αν υπεισέλθω σε λεπτομέρειες, θα με κατηγορήσουν πάλι ότι κάνω έμμεση διαφήμιση ! Για κάποιον πάντως που ψωνίζει συχνά και παρακολουθεί τις τιμές, οι διαφορές σε αρκετά προϊόντα κάνουν μπαμ. Αν θέλετε να μιλήσω πιο συγκεκριμένα, πείτε μου. Επίσης, απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για μένα, είναι η ύπαρξη ικανού χώρου στο σπίτι ή χώρο του καθενός (αποθηκευτικοί χώροι με λίγα λόγια) γιατί για τεμάχιο 1, προφανώς και δεν υπάρχει κάποια αισθητή διαφορά.

----------


## Ubiquites

Ως φοιτητής στην Πάτρα είχα τη δυνατότητα να ψωνίζω σε αυτό. Βέβαια αν και ήταν μακριά πολύ από το σπίτι, όταν έρχονταν οι γονείς πηγαίναμε, γεμίζαμε το αυτοκίνητο με προϊόντα (τρόφιμα, καθαριστικά και χαρτικά) και το ξανά επισκεπτόμασταν μετά απο πολύ καιρό. Σαν τιμές συνέφερε γι' αυτό και το επισκεπτόμασταν αραιά και σταθερά.

----------

